# Sticky  Klipsch S-1 Synergy Surround Speaker (Pair, Black)



## Reviews Bot

*Klipsch S-1 Synergy Surround Speaker (Pair, Black)*

*Description:*
The Klipsch S-1 Synergy surround sound speaker delivers amazingly realistic performances through the careful positioning of the dual 0.75" Tractrix(R) Horn loaded aluminum dome tweeters and pair 4" IMG woofer. By aligning the two horns at 90 degrees with respect to each other, along with the front firing woofer, the S-1 smoothly covers a 180-degree horizontal arc, allowing maximum placement flexibility. This impressive surround delivers the performance of speakers twice its price by creating enveloping sound that places you in the middle of the action, as well as correctly localizing specific sounds so what you hear matches what you see on the screen. Available in a black finish with titanium accents, the contemporary look of the S-1 is two-fold. With its grille on, the S-1 offers a sense of elegance that blends in with your home décor, but take the grille off and you get an aggressive and powerful statement that exudes extreme performance.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Klipsch*EAN*0743878015003*Feature*A pair of surround sound speakers
Equipped with one 4" IMG woofer and two 0.75" aluminum dome tweeters
Exclusive Tractrix(R) Horn technology
Frequency response: 95Hz - 23kHz +/-3dB
Power handling: 50 w (200 w peak)*Item Height*5 inches*Item Length*4 inches*Item Width*11 inches*Label*Klipsch*Manufacturer*Klipsch*MPN*90493071210*NumberOfItems*2*Package Height*9.4 inches*Package Length*15.6 inches*Package Weight*13 pounds*Package Width*14.8 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*90493071210*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*Klipsch*SKU*pe609*Studio*Klipsch*Title*Klipsch S-1 Synergy Surround Speaker (Pair, Black)*UPC*743878015003*UPCList - UPCListElement*743878015003*Item Weight*11.5 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*90493071210*Model*90493071210*Color*Black w/Titanium accents*Warranty*5 Year Parts and Labor


----------

